# Info about AWT



## BeyondTheNow (11 Jan 2015)

MODs: I did a quick search to see if there had been a similar topic started. Please feel free to move/merge if I missed an already existing thread identifying/explaining AWT as it is currently.

_______________________

After 7.5 weeks at basic, I found myself dealing with a pelvic injury at the end of October 2014, which resulted in landing me in a wheelchair, recoursed to 'A' pl to heal, to which I am still recovering from. Healing has been slow but steady, and I'm hoping to be back on pl shortly. 

I decided to throw this up for anyone who may be seeking info regarding the purpose surrounding this platoon or general information about it. There is a lot of misconception and just plain false information floating around the school between candidates and Instructors alike. I hope this helps clear things up. If you have questions of a personal nature ref items covered or absent in this post, please PM me.

*1.) A=AWT=Adapted Warrior Training:* There are candidates around the school with A's and W's displayed prominently on their chests. The W is self-explanatory. The 'A', not so much. The 'A' identifies candidates who are injured. This includes everything from minor injuries (meaning something that's enough of a nuisance to interfere with training, causing the candidate to get recoursed after missing too many classes), to those with crutches, canes and wheelchairs. The candidates are all in various stages of recovery and/or awaiting their time to get back on pl. In more severe cases, recovery time can be quite substantial. 

*2.) *'A' candidates receive a PT program specifically _adapted_ to their type of injury, in conjunction with restrictions given by medical/physio staff to aid them on the road to recovery. As their healing process progresses, as does the inclusivity of their PT classes. The objective is to maintain whatever strength and flexibility is possible, while encouraging the candidate to stay as active as possible where able. If one sustains a lower body injury, the program will focus on upper body strength and mobility, and slowly incorporate the lower body where/when able to do so and vice versa.

*3.)* A's, W's and cap-badges (I'm adding this because it's mind-numbing how often the question comes up): If you see an 'A' with a cap-badge, it simply means they got hurt after they passed their drill test. To see a 'W' with a cap-badge basically means they're on hold while in the process of being recoursed for whatever the reason may be. (Not all W's are there because they failed their FORCE test.)  

*4.) Life as an 'A':* At first, it's a total shock. One is bumped (usually very abruptly) from the pl and staff they're familiar with to a completely different environment. The tone and atmosphere is completely incomparable. (If you're from blue sector, moving to green is an adventure in itself.)

Where one once used to be moving/engaged in some sort of activity almost 100% of the time, it's a shock to the system to basically just stop. The pressure stops, the momentum stops, it all basically ceases. It is much, much more relaxed. While we still have tasks and a schedule that needs to be adhered to, it is not as full as a regular pl for obvious reasons. 

One needs to get used to the staff, just as they need to get used to the new candidate. The process is basically the same as on a regular pl though--Do what you're told, when. Do what is expected, when. Don't cause trouble. Listen. Don't stand out for negative reasons. Be helpful. The staff are here to help you get back on pl as soon as possible. They want you gone as much as you want to be gone.

*5.) Emotional well-being while on 'A':* It might be fair to say that one's emotional state is just as critical while on 'A', as on regular pl, if not more so.

Bottom line, adjustment is needed. It might be difficult at first, but the adjustments one makes when first getting on pl are much more severe and I'm assuming the majority of readers did that just fine. Adjusting to 'A' is all a matter if perspective.

Stay away from negativity. Don't get sucked in. Recovery relies heavily on mind-set. This is key.

I feel it's very important to note a particularly difficult point for anyone who believes they may find themselves in this position. Being on 'A' will garner you a lot of sneers and looks from some CFLRS staff, as well as candidates. It's difficult. Plain and simple. But people get hurt. Even ones who are in fantastic shape. Unfortunately, it just happens. It's important that one holds their head high and focuses on getting better. 

Also, as with practically any workplace civie and otherwise, a few bad apples ruin things for everyone. People learn to try and take advantage of the system. Therefore, skepticism is just a part of some people's thinking. Simply accept that it's just another facet of the whole mind-f__k that is Basic Training, and one should be able to brush it off easily enough.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Jan 2015)

Great post.  Hope you find yourself back on platoon as soon as possible.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Jan 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Great post.  Hope you find yourself back on platoon as soon as possible.



Thanks EITS, appreciate the encouragement.

I've completed the physical requirements given by physio, I meet with the Dr. next week to do what's needed on their end to clear my T3 status.

It's been quite the ride; X-rays, bone-scan, doctors, mis-diagnosis, physio, restrictions, etc. Once I'm declared 'fit', it should be just a matter of my week rolling around.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jan 2015)

Chin up and stick on the ice!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (28 May 2015)

An update: The journey continues...I'm hoping this thread is helpful to someone some day.

I've been at CFLRS since late Summer of 2014. Having had to cease training in my 7th week due to injury, I spent 3mths (and the Xmas break) recovering on A and went back on pl in February. (I was happy to be back--I enjoy pl for the most part. I performed well, no PO failures, the organizational aspect came very easily to me, I often received positive comments from staff [well, the CFLRS version of positive] regarding different aspects especially inspections, and my body handled sleep dep well.) 

Unfortunately, it became apparent very quickly that I had not fully healed and was forced to cease training again in my 5th week. After almost two months of full restrictions with little improvement of my symptoms, I have been placed on my second Tcat and further talk of which continued medical tests are necessary and the possibility of needing to see a specialist are being investigated.

Disheartening to say the least. I am comfortable openly admitting that I struggled immensely for a period with the emotional aspect to many facets of this process in its totality. Being in pain all day every day with no relief for an extended amount of time, coupled with exterior personal issues which couldn't be tended to while here, (which only exacerbated my physical state) and the fact that I'm engulfed in the CFLRS environment for an indefinite amount of time at the moment, definitely caused things to take their toll for a while. The mind starts to play tricks sometimes...

I absolutely wanted to quit. On many occasions. Usually only when my pain-level was substantial, but I thought about it more times than I care to admit. It's easy. Throw in the towel. Say I gave it a shot, maybe it's not for me and walk away. But I ultimately don't want to. I'm not ready to give up because things haven't gone according to plan or they're much more difficult than what was anticipated. 

People here get hurt, get sick. It's the nature of the game. It sucks. But the percentage is very low. To give you some figures, when I started the course numbers were at 49E. We're now at 97E. Usually, pl's coming in have approximately 60 candidates. The population of WPC will be under 50 very shortly. And out of that group, there are statistics of the numbers that get back on course and graduate. It's lousy being a part of that very small percentage who run into complications, but my chance isn't over yet. Just delayed.

Staff have been great overall. Their job is difficult and candidates can have a very complicated dynamic here at times. So if you find yourself on A, keep your chin up. There's an amount of "the game" that still needs to be played, but overall, staff want to see you succeed and will try their best to help you as long as you want it.


----------

